# UK tax fines living in NZ



## kathleenbremner (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi,
Wonder if anyone can help - I was late filing tax return this year and received a $100 (pounds of course but i don't have a pound symbol!) fine. After this i promptly sent tax return but have received a fine notification now of $600 as HMRC has apparently not received my tax return. I do not have any financial affiliations in UK anymore and don't think i should be completing tax returns anyway but when i've questioned this in writing they have completely ignored it and continue to send out the infuriatingly standard documents. I'm happy to pay the original fine but not the $600 one. Does anyone have any experience of this or know what they will do if i refuse to pay? They seem to have some kind of terrible posting system as i received letter from them yesterday dated from 3rd July, not sure why it seems to take them 4 times as long to process/receive mail than anyone else in UK. Any help/advice gratefully received prior to me phoning them.
TIA, Kathleen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what the precise procedure is, but have you filed the form with HMRC to notify them that you are no longer resident in the UK? That would at least help, though I don't know what you can do about this current year's return and fines.

Stay tuned - we have quite a few Brits here on the forum who should be able to advise.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Kathleen,

Assuming you are completing your tax return correctly the Residence schedule that you would of submitted with it will notify HMRC each tax year of your whereabouts.

Unfortunately you will have to pay the fines regardless of the fact that you have no actual tax liability.

These harsh late filing penalties were introduced by HMRC with effect from the 2010/11 tax year and as long as HMRC continue to issue you with an annual tax return you must file it.

When they are satisfied that you no longer meet the criteria to be within the self assessment tax return system they will write to you informing you of this.


----------

